# 2017 extended storage switch shorting?



## ssikra1 (Dec 30, 2017)

While driving the 2017 Nissan Rogue (also called QashQai) on the highway, some electrical features went out and "storage mode" was indicated on LED panel. This vehicle has been driven for months with no issue like this before and it has approx. 10,000 miles. I removed the left side fuse panel and found the extended storage switch fuse was out of position. I pushed it in and all was fine....for 30 miles of highway driving. drove vehicle again 2 hrs later and it happened again....seems something is causing the extended storage switch to physically move out of position. quite odd. i know it was secured via the physical prongs on the plastic casing....It takes some force to 'unseat' this fuse and plastic casing from position. so i know it was secure in place..yet it happened again. Has anyone else experienced this? upon reinstalling, all works well. so presume fuse is fine?
what could cause this to happen more than once? thx


----------

